# Severe Constipation in 10 yr old - moderate stool thruout colon



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

My 10 year old has been thru a lot. She is chronically constipated and had had many xrays and done many 'flushes' but the pain persists. At this point we know:She has lactose intolerantShe is not celiacShe has been diagnosed with chronic functional pain syndromeThese cleanses are cleaning out her rectum but not her colon.:There is a moderate amount of stool in the colon, involving the ascending, transverse and descending colon. Rectum is clear. Moderate stool burden, relatively stable to prior examination (basically this xray shows no improvement from last 3 xrays 1 week apart) She has done a flush a weekend for hte last 4 weeks.HOw do you releive constipation from this area? Is this a sign of IBD< colitios, or something wworse?Can 10 year olds have Harschprung (sp) disease?SHe has been antidepresesants, metronozadle, xifaxin, prilosec, zantac, etc. Thoughts? Help?


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

There is not always unfortunately an underlying disease that they can neatly catagorize and say she has this.The doctors will eventually just come to the conclusion she has IBS.You should be asking for some form of long term laxative therapy like miralax in the hope that it goes away.I question why you are using antidepressants on a 10 year old.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

she has been using miralax and forgive me if I sound rude, but you have no idea what went into that decision and what we have been thru. So don't judge. as is said, she has been diagosed with chronic functional pain syndrome which is jsut as real as IBS.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

srhackett said:


> she has been using miralax and forgive me if I sound rude, but you have no idea what went into that decision and what we have been thru. So don't judge. as is said, she has been diagosed with chronic functional pain syndrome which is jsut as real as IBS.


Trust me, I think most people on this forum know exactly what she has been through. Unfortunately there isn't alot of great options.Is the miralax cleaning her out?


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

Did the doctors suggest she use the colonoscopy prep solution to clean her out ? Some her medications could be adding to her problem. can she tolerate drinking 8 oz. of warmed prune juice three times a day?


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't imagine having chronic pain all the time when you're only ten years old and then adding being constipated and the pain and misery that in itself causes. I am sorry your daughter is having to go through this and having to watch your daughter be in so much pain must be very hard thing to watch. I bet as a mom you must feel helpless not being to fix this problem and make her better permanately.


----------



## Jo Garrett (Apr 29, 2013)

srhackett

I just wanted to say that I am in a very similar boat to you with my daughter Madison. She is 11 and she has just been diagnosed with severe IBS-C. She too was given antidepressants in the form of Amitryptyline and it wasnt a decision we made likely either. Unfortunately for her they didnt help , neither did any of the other meds they suggested. Last week she had a colonoscopy and endoscopy which confirmed original diagnosis but Ive now been left to seek out my own cure ! We are just about to try Aloe Vera gel - comes highly recommended. Nothing to lose really.

Just wanted you to know that you are not alone . Its the worst thing in the world to see your children in pain - Id take it all if I could

Jo xx


----------

